# Ichthyologists here?



## Marconis (Feb 9, 2007)

Are there any ichthyologist's here?


----------



## MalawiLover (Sep 12, 2006)

What is your question, you may not really need a card carrying ichthyologist as many on here are quite experat at the science of keeping fish (genetics, behavior, evolution etc)


----------



## Marconis (Feb 9, 2007)

Was just wondering if anyone made a career out of it........


----------



## DeadFishFloating (Oct 9, 2007)

Marconis said:


> Are there any ichthyologist's here?


I highly doubt you'll find a degree carrying icthyologist here. They'll be too busy actually collecting fish from thier natural habitat, or staring through microscopes at fish bits. If they do want go online and chat, they're not going to visit C-F, rather they'll go to a real forum to discuss fish.


----------



## dwarfpike (Jan 22, 2008)

There is one that pokes around the SA folder once in a long while. Not sure if he is an actual icthyologist, but does have a phd in biology and runs the Vancouver (BC) Aquarium freshwater section. Usually if you post about _Satanoperca daemon, S. acuticeps, _or _S. lilith_ he sometimes will respond.


----------



## DeadFishFloating (Oct 9, 2007)

Hahahaha....

That's becuase Lee has an alert on his computer that anytime some one types the word Satanoperca his screen starts flashing and brings up a link to the relevant web page, and he goes and checks it out.


----------



## dwarfpike (Jan 22, 2008)

DeadFishFloating said:


> Hahahaha....
> 
> That's becuase Lee has an alert on his computer that anytime some one types the word Satanoperca his screen starts flashing and brings up a link to the relevant web page, and he goes and checks it out.


 :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:

You know, that actually doesn't surprise me at all ...


----------



## DeadFishFloating (Oct 9, 2007)

What about Ed Burress!

Won't surprise me one bit if Ed carves himself out a career with something to do with SA cichlids. If you haven't seen his, the ed-files, check it out.


----------



## Number6 (Mar 13, 2003)

Can any actual ichthyologist afford a computer and internet connection to join us here on C-F? 
:lol:

There are many local places here around Tampa/St. Pete who advertise for positions and you can certainly tell that it is not something one gets into for the pay.


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

Problem is you can't tell from the screen name, LOL. Paul Loiselle is a member of North Jersey Aquatic Soceity (north Jersey fish club) and he often speaks at their January meetings. You should attend, Marconis! Meetings are on the Jersey side of the bridge, but not very far over.


----------



## AnnaFish (Aug 9, 2006)

I'm not an icthyologist, but Fisheries and Aquatic Sciences was my minor. After I have kids I think I'm going to go back and get a pHD (get it?) in some sort of aquaculture related feild. But for now I'm content to make my money doing digital art for next-gen video games.


----------



## salukicichlids (Apr 16, 2009)

You know good question, because always wanted to ask that myself. I have been contemplating switching my degree over.


----------



## AnnaFish (Aug 9, 2006)

Do it! If it's what you love! My problem has always been that I loved too many things!


----------



## Marconis (Feb 9, 2007)

Yeah my school offers a zoology major, and I was contemplating switching over to it from my bio major. Not too sure though.


----------



## Cento (Mar 30, 2005)

> Can any actual ichthyologist afford a computer and internet connection to join us here on C-F?


 Sad ain't it?...... I don't understand why they can be so underpaid if they are so few. Its not like they have an English major or an Art major (no offense to anyone who has an english or art major).

I just feel bad that someone spends so much time learning about something that they really love and that not many know in depth, and they can barely make ends meet unless they're Jack Hannah or Jauques Clousteau.

I guess that's just the reality of life: Learn something practical, feed your family. Follow a dream, struggle for the rest of your life.... :?


----------



## AnnaFish (Aug 9, 2006)

Do it! Switch to zoology! You can at least increase your chances of success with the extra degree of specialization!


----------



## DeadFishFloating (Oct 9, 2007)

The only way an Icthyologist is going to make any money is if they establish a succesful an aquaculture side business breeding Zebra plecos or Platinum arowanas.


----------



## AnnaFish (Aug 9, 2006)

Bah! It's not all about the money! It's about quality of life! I make considerably more for my age than most people. But I may go months without a day off or at least 50-60 hour work weeks on average.

Just because you make peanuts doesn't mean you're miserable!


----------



## Cento (Mar 30, 2005)

amen sister!! :lol:

I wasn't trying to imply people who follow their passion are miserable. Rather, the injustice of it all.... People who took a career on a whim or to please there family can live more comfortably then those who do something they've always wanted to from childhood...

Since I was a kid, I've always wanted to do something with marine biology, but I can't swim... HA! Also, didn't have the means for schooling.  Which is also another injustice... Anyhoo, I'm happy for anyone who get the opportunity to do what they've always wanted for a living... The closest I'll get is my fish tank, a public aquarium, or BBC's Blue Planet... :?


----------



## AnnaFish (Aug 9, 2006)

I'm pretty lucky. I followed one of my dreams (video games) and wound up with a job doing what I loved for decent money.

But you pay for it in the long run. I think the number of all nighters I have pulled have drastically decreased my life expectancy.

:\

That's why I'm going to bail when I get kids and get a fish degree. I'll have the same hours as them while I'm in school. And we can do homework together.


----------



## Isis24 (Dec 10, 2008)

AnnaFish said:


> I'm pretty lucky. I followed one of my dreams (video games) and wound up with a job doing what I loved for decent money.
> 
> But you pay for it in the long run. I think the number of all nighters I have pulled have drastically decreased my life expectancy.


I think any job you're really passionate about will lead you to at least some (if not, many) all-nighters.

Also, I don't know how to multi-quote but Cento said something about not having the means for schooling. With the price of university these days, not many people do! I just started working on my third degree and that's being paid for entirely by student loans. It's a scary thought, but I'm doing what I love so I pretty much jumped right in.

To keep the thread on track, I should probably comment on ichthyology. Hmm... sounds like a very interesting field of study and an good excuse to have many, many fish.


----------



## cichlidfeesh (Apr 6, 2009)

Too bad you donâ€™t live in Florida, we get bright futures for free. All you have to do is meet some academic requirements. You get to go to college at a pretty good state school for free! Private schools like Miami are about 75% off. Well in my case I'm actually getting paid by the state to go to college! Also our in-state tuition is pretty low if you're in the very low percentage of people who didnâ€™t get bright futures.

-- If you follow your dream you are not going to be miserable. I am following what want to do with my life (engineering) and I am going to do fine for myself financially. When most people who have made millions do a speech their message is to do what you love and you'll succeed. If you want to be an ichthyologist then be one, if you want to make a lot of money start a business that incorporates fish and get lucky!

I actually was thinking of doing marine biology since I enjoy the water so much. It wasn't the paycheck that turned me away, it was the amount of school. :lol:


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

I'd think those with a PhD in one of these fields make their money being college professors, speaking engagements and publishing books and articles, no? Then they can get grant money to go out in the field and do research in exotic locales!


----------

